# Hdmi out of Range problem



## martynasx

Hi,

I have LG Flatron W2361V. I connected it to a Wii with HDMI cable. I bought Wii2HDMI gadget. 

Problem: Some games while running such as Megaman9, Megaman 10, Paper Mario and recently discover not old game Madworld. works fine with only 1 "BUT". In the middle of the screen it displays a message even if the game behind it works fine.

Here is a crappy phone picture i took:

[url]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10916610/IMG00015-20101107-1531.jpg[/URL]

Is there a way to make the monitor at least not to show anything in this scenario or there is any type of device that can fix this problem.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ebackhus

I'd suggest using just component->VGA cables and remove the problem all together. The converter isn't sending a good signal.


----------



## martynasx

ebackhus said:


> I'd suggest using just component->VGA cables and remove the problem all together. The converter isn't sending a good signal.


Can you suggest a good one that would work? I seem to find DVI cables but it will be a problem with that because DVI is digital and VGA is analog. Also will it help if the monitor I use does not support less than 60hz ?


----------



## ebackhus

All monitors support 60Hz. I don't know of any converters off the top of my head, but RadioShack would be a good place to start. After that try GameStop.


----------



## martynasx

ebackhus said:


> All monitors support 60Hz. I don't know of any converters off the top of my head, but RadioShack would be a good place to start. After that try GameStop.


Yes. All support. I said Less than. When I insterted gamecube game in I selected 60Hz but there is another problem now: 15.7khz 60Hz out of range message but the game still works behind.

What I know now is that by playing a game while the monitor is displaying a message damages the monitor so best not to do it.


----------



## martynasx

Hi.. You can close this because I see where it is getting at. Please see this thread as I solved some problems myself but another occurred:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f227/khz-adjusting-gadget-527865.html#post2979074


----------

